# Room tone / Hall noise



## d.healey (Sep 30, 2016)

How do you add room/hall noise to your mock-ups? I've been using Cinesamples room tone instrument they released a few years ago but I want to know what other options are available. I'm curious to know if this kind of thing can be done effectively just using noise generators or similar processors.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 30, 2016)

Will Bedford had a great one when he was still having Northern Scoring Tools operational.
Not sure if it's available now.

There's also a great one in Symphobia 2 (or Orchestral Essentials 2 for that matter.)


----------



## willbedford (Oct 3, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Will Bedford had a great one when he was still having Northern Scoring Tools operational.
> Not sure if it's available now.
> 
> There's also a great one in Symphobia 2 (or Orchestral Essentials 2 for that matter.)


Here - https://www.dropbox.com/s/59r0zdz86tirnh6/nst-room-tone.zip?dl=0

I'm going to update this at some point. I had a big recording session in the same hall for Fracture Sounds a couple of weeks ago, and got a really nice room tone recording. The signal path was much cleaner than the NST one. 


BTW, Piano in Blue also has some lovely room tone samples.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 3, 2016)

willbedford said:


> Here - https://www.dropbox.com/s/59r0zdz86tirnh6/nst-room-tone.zip?dl=0
> 
> I'm going to update this at some point. I had a big recording session in the same hall for Fracture Sounds a couple of weeks ago, and got a really nice room tone recording. The signal path was much cleaner than the NST one.
> 
> ...


Terrific news, Will! 

About Piano in Blue; Where are these room tone samples? I have it and this is complete news to me.


----------



## willbedford (Oct 3, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Terrific news, Will!
> 
> About Piano in Blue; Where are these room tone samples? I have it and this is complete news to me.


In the samples folder. Those 3 wav files in the root directory.
Try dropping them into the NST patch if you want a nice interface to trigger them.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 3, 2016)

willbedford said:


> In the samples folder. Those 3 wav files in the root directory.
> Try dropping them into the NST patch if you want a nice interface to trigger them.


Holy smokes, how have I never paid attention to what those .wav files actually were? 
Are they even utilized by the piano patches themselves?

Cheers, Will! ^^


----------



## willbedford (Oct 3, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Are they even utilized by the piano patches themselves?


Yes - when using the Tape setting, the Noise dial controls the room tone volume. A somewhat hidden feature, I agree. 

Anyway, I find it easier to drag the sample onto a separate track.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 3, 2016)

Interesting! Yeah, I would probably do the same.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 3, 2016)

willbedford said:


> Here - https://www.dropbox.com/s/59r0zdz86tirnh6/nst-room-tone.zip?dl=0
> 
> I'm going to update this at some point. I had a big recording session in the same hall for Fracture Sounds a couple of weeks ago, and got a really nice room tone recording. The signal path was much cleaner than the NST one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Daisser (Mar 15, 2018)

willbedford said:


> Here - https://www.dropbox.com/s/59r0zdz86tirnh6/nst-room-tone.zip?dl=0
> 
> I'm going to update this at some point. I had a big recording session in the same hall for Fracture Sounds a couple of weeks ago, and got a really nice room tone recording. The signal path was much cleaner than the NST one.
> 
> ...



I know this an old thread but I was searching for room noise samples and found this. Totally awesome, thank you!


----------



## VinRice (Mar 15, 2018)

Same here!


----------



## newman (Apr 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, dropbox link is dead now


----------



## Divico (May 9, 2018)

newman said:


> Unfortunately, dropbox link is dead now


Since the original dropbox link from northern Scoring Tools is gone I hope its ok when I put it up again since it was free. https://www.dropbox.com/s/bj2uyqjf6l65m3g/Room Tone-2.rar?dl=0


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks. Quite late response, but it still works. And I'm happy with it


----------

